# Hormone + peptide cycle (advanced)



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Mods: This thread contains some content that belongs in the Muscle Research forum, so I am posting on both to see which is appropriate. Feel free to delete if necessary.

My cycle for 2011:

Test C -- 250mgs EOD

Tren A -- 150mgs EOD

Dbol -- 30mgs pre-workout

Arimidex -- .25mgs EOD

GHRP-6 -- 100mcg 3x a day

CJC1295 -- 100mcg 3x a day

MGF -- 200mcg before bed

HCG -- 1,500mcg 3x a week (every 6th week)

Humalog (possible) -- 6-8iu towards end of workout

25 minutes medium-intensity cardio in the mornings

60 minutes low/medium-intensity lifting afterwords

High protein, High fat (unless using slin), low/medium carb diet

9+ hours of sleep

Standard bodybuilding goals. Used to be in great shape and looking to get back. Don't ask me for my current stats. Long-term goal of competition. All input is appreciated. Thanks, mate


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

MGF should be PWO.. possibly more than 200mcg 3-4x per week.

I'd also cut the hcg down to 1000mcg a week

Also I wouldnt do more than 2 pins of GHRP 6 a day (CJC included)


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

MGF is often PWO, yes. I am thinking that because MGF levels spike naturally PWO anyway, and the fact that my GH spike is going to be while I sleep, that I will get better growth shooting it before bed. Thoughts?

Why the doseage cuts for HCG, CJC, and GHRP-6? I'm here to learn, and welcome opinions.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

There's no need for the eod shots of test cypinate,just pin it once a Wk,I'd also use tren en to save on jabs aswell.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Noted, Anthony83.

Trenbolone Enanthate is great stuff. I would use it if I weren't concerned about how much it will effect my cardio. If the tren is hindering my cardio more than I'm willing to put up with I want to be able to knock the dose down quickly--hence the acetate.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Juice said:


> MGF is often PWO, yes. I am thinking that because MGF levels spike naturally PWO anyway, and the fact that my GH spike is going to be while I sleep, that I will get better growth shooting it before bed. Thoughts?
> 
> Why the doseage cuts for HCG, CJC, and GHRP-6? I'm here to learn, and welcome opinions.


Well I disagree, MGF should be pinned pwo.. you're messing with the natural function of these hormones.. it's unlikely the body will behave the way it would do normally.

And GHRP will act on the pituitary immediately.. so you'll be emptying the pituitary prematurely when it would empty itself in the biggest natural release the body has (1 hour post sleep).. it's far more effective if you use it at other times of the day when GH release is likely to be low.. like in the evening just before your 6-7 oclock meal.

Reduction to HCG since (and I'm going on the general consensus of the forum) that 1000mcg/week is sufficient to maintain size... if you find your not back to full you may up this but you risk damaging the leydig cells at higher dosages.

And the number of pins of GHRP should be lowered since it takes roughly 3-5 hours to fully refill the pituitary.. which would mean you would need to pin before bed.. which as i've mentioned isnt required.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Very thorough. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

*GHRP-6 -- 100mcg 3x a day*

*
CJC1295 -- 100mcg 3x a day*

*
MGF -- 200mcg before bed*

*
HCG -- 1,500mcg 3x a week (every 6th week)*

*
Humalog (possible) -- 6-8iu towards end of workout*

Is that not a lot of hcg to be having per week?

Also, could you explain why the use of the peptides? curious as to what they do and why?

Thx


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

if you have a good fitness level already then tren's effect on it will be minimal, I think it hits the blokes who don't do much cardio a lot harder than it does lads who have it as a regular part of their routine. It's effect on me has been minimal and i barely notice it tbh, yes i get out of breath easier and yes it takes me a little longer to recover however it isn't to any extent that hinders me in any way shape or form.

the strength gains more than make up for it imo.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I think you are right, Doink, I'm just being cautious as usual.

Anyone else?


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been told to cut it down to 1000mcg, and will look into it. The number 1500 was pulled from Hackskii's PCT protocol.

Peptides, in short, cause your body to produce more GH, IGF-1, and other goodies than usual. It is cheaper and healthier than injecting the actual products separately.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tren buthchers my cardio , ive done mma on and off for years and tren has me huffing and gasping after a few mins of grappling or heavy pad work.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with dosing ghrp/cjc pre bed at all.

hcg i would reduce to either 1000iu once a week or 500iu twice a week.

nothing wrong with shooting test cyp as you have it as ure doing eod injections anyway and this will keep injection volume down.

mgf pwo is debatable - some will say its a bad time because it will knock ure own natural spike off as you said others say its a good time as it will enhance what ure already doing. i would run it pwo and see how you get on personally.

humalog i would do pre workout or with post post workout meal.

no cardio pwo IMO do it all at one time of the day ure not in contest prep yet so unless ure severly overweight which im guessing you may be as not wanting to post stats their is no need


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Why do you say it is healthier using peps than GH?


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Great input, hilly. I noted everything.

I'm underweight now because I haven't trained in so long (life problems). I can see your logic in guessing otherwise, though.

As far as HCG goes, it seems unanimous so far that my dose is high. I haven't been on UK-M for 6 months or so, but is Hackskii's PCT protocal not still king of recovery? Not that I will be running PCT mid-cycle, but I thought the logic was "Too small of a dose and you're wasting your money--make sure you get enough in your system." Have things changed?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the power pct protocol works well if you havnt used hcg during the course.

if you have then you wont need as much IMO


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

The GH, IGF-1, IGF-1ec, and all of the other little hormones and factors come directly from your own body's production and not from a lab. Synthetic versions may have the correct amino acid sequence but are not in the correct shape (they fold), thereby lowering their affinity to bind to the correct receptor or cause them to not bind as well. Naturally-produced factors will work perfectly every time.

Also, if you shoot GH or IGF-1, you are ONLY shooting GH or IGF-1. The body has systems of checks and balances that will work against having a jacked up level of one factor and normal levels of everything else. Peptides will result in the production of all of the factors with total balance and synergy that will not shock your body.


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, I see. I will lower the HCG dose to two 500mcg shots.

Anyone else offer feedback?


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

ghrp and cjc together dont compare to the results from real hgh IMO

i have tried both protocols and i was way leaner and bigger on plain old fashioned hgh

has anyone tried running - ghrp/cjc with hgh? or are they contradicitng each other?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Juice said:


> The GH, IGF-1, IGF-1ec, and all of the other little hormones and factors come directly from your own body's production and not from a lab. Synthetic versions may have the correct amino acid sequence but are not in the correct shape (they fold), thereby lowering their affinity to bind to the correct receptor or cause them to not bind as well. Naturally-produced factors will work perfectly every time.
> 
> Also, if you shoot GH or IGF-1, you are ONLY shooting GH or IGF-1. The body has systems of checks and balances that will work against having a jacked up level of one factor and normal levels of everything else. Peptides will result in the production of all of the factors with total balance and synergy that will not shock your body.


Maybe.... But I still dont see how it is healthier. The end result would mean IMO a better quality GH/IGF as like you say you cant get better than your own. But at the end of the day you are still injecting your self with synthetic material be it the GH or peptite.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The issue I see is that many are guessing how much natty is released when using any peptide protocol, no one will know for sure as many outside factors are involved to say it is healthy when in reality no one knows as peptides are relatively new where gh is tried and tested for many many years.....I for one would prefer pharma GH than peptides but then saying that running both is also very good.....

I don't see how the very small amount of MGF will help in any way and why are you jabbing at night and not PWO? I have used low dose of MGF and found it did nothing it was only until I raised it to 2mg PWO that I saw some results....

If you are using CJC why are you using it 3 x day? CJC is long acting and only needs to be injected 2-3 times a week......

I prefer to use Mod GRF 1-29 it works very well with any GHRP........

Overall apart from the MGF I see no issue with your plan.....


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

I have never used MGF before, so I am going to start low and move up until I am happy with the results. It is not unheard of to get results with the doses I chose to start with. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. I assure you that 2mg PWO is not the normal point of satisfaction!

I am jabbing it at night because that is also when I will be having my largest GH burst and I'm looking to grow. So far I am not buying into the idea that MGF is best PWO because that is the only time when your levels spike anyway. Again, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes.

Regular CJC-1295 is GRF 1-29. CJC-1295 with the DAC component is long-acting and also far worse than the regular for what you want out of it.

I appreciate the opinion of a moderator.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

David Lloyd said:


> ghrp and cjc together dont compare to the results from real hgh IMO
> 
> i have tried both protocols and i was way leaner and bigger on plain old fashioned hgh
> 
> has anyone tried running - ghrp/cjc with hgh? or are they contradicitng each other?


Paul made some very pertinent points re dosing of peptides with comparitave doses of gh, it's nigh on impossible to guess at dosing of peptides and comparitave doses of synth gh as there are just too many varying factors.

I have personally run peptides with synthetic gh and without and also included igf in the mix. From my own personal pov I felt that I got excellent results however the body adapted to the protocol quite quickly.

If you are going to run synth gh with peptides I would use 2iu approx 10 mins after the peptide jab on the first two shots of the day, if my 2nd peptide + gh jabs was reasonably pre wo I would wait another approx 15-20 mins post gh jab and add some igf directly into the muscle to be trained.

To the OP, looks quite good but as Paul said I would increases the mgf dosing and use it less frequently, just IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Never said 2mg was the norm point of satisfaction I said when I used it at that low dose it did nothing so I stepped it and found 2nd to give results worthy of taking it......as for when you take it once you have finished training your body is available for the MGF just as it is IGF (same receptors) I have not seen the evidence to say that the GH burst at night actually involves the MGF receptors so would be interested in seeing the stuff you have read up on to make this connection.......as for the largest burst being at night.....because you are using GHRP/CJC that burst when you reach rem sleep will not be the largest unless your 3rd shot is at this time?

I mentioned about the CJC as so many believe CJC is the longer acting as they do not understand the DAC connection........

As I have said I would be interested to see your results but really interested to see that stuff on GH and MGF connection, does it make the same connection with pMGF?



Juice said:


> I have never used MGF before, so I am going to start low and move up until I am happy with the results. It is not unheard of to get results with the doses I chose to start with. I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. I assure you that 2mg PWO is not the normal point of satisfaction!
> 
> I am jabbing it at night because that is also when I will be having my largest GH burst and I'm looking to grow. So far I am not buying into the idea that MGF is best PWO because that is the only time when your levels spike anyway. Again, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> I mentioned about the CJC as so many believe CJC is the longer acting as they do not understand the DAC connection........


i think thats because so many sources make it appear that CJC-1295 is always with DAC; and sell the version without DAC as mod GRF (1-29). There appears to be a perception that "CJC-1295" is the superior product (though I think the whole point of th DAC was the product was being developed as a medicine, eventually, so that for compliance purposes in the general population less frequent injections are preferred).

i'm using 3iu GH daily, split into 3, and the last shot is post workout (afternoon) as I'm doing it for fatloss (counting on test/tren/anavar for my muscle). I then do Ipamorelin 100mcg/mod GRF (1-29) w/o DAC 100 mcg, just prior to bed (along with 10mg of melatonin as its synergistic with these peptides) to keep my natural release of GH as optimal as possible at night (this is my version of through cycle PCT for my pituatry gland as opposed to my testicles! where I use HCG).


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> i think thats because so many sources make it appear that CJC-1295 is always with DAC; and sell the version without DAC as mod GRF (1-29). There appears to be a perception that "CJC-1295" is the superior product (though I think the whole point of th DAC was the product was being developed as a medicine, eventually, so that for compliance purposes in the general population less frequent injections are preferred).


this was the point to be assumption....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have merged both threads into this section now as it seemed the both threads where going down the same path...


----------

